# Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte



## Anglerboard Redaktion (19. Juni 2018)

Menschenrechte für Tiere? Der Deutsche Jagdverband veröffentlicht einen Comiclip, der die Konsequenzen von gefährlichen Allmachtsphantasien darstellt. Das Video zeigt, dass sich die radikalen Tierrechtler eben nicht nur gegen offensichtliche Missstände stellen, sondern das Leben von fast allen Menschen radikal beschränken möchten. Gegen teilweise rechtswidrige Anfeindungen durch diese Gruppen im Internet geht der Dachverband der Jäger derzeit vor.


Hier das Video: 

[youtube1]gYKblw45mTY[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYKblw45mTY


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Musste grinsen. Bin runter in die Kommentare.
Ein Haufen Leute, die sagen, dass das alles Quatsch sei, aber keine Aussagen vorbringen, warum es Quatsch ist.
Die Story mit dem Löwen ist zwar ein Beispiel...aber die Idee dahinter ist z.B. absolut real.
https://www.treehugger.com/natural-...e-who-want-to-turn-predators-into-vegans.html


Auch hat PETA selbst mehrfach gesagt, dass sie "gegen Tierausbeutung jeder Art" sind. Dazu gehören eben auch Blindenhunde, Rettungshunde, Hauskatzen usw.


Ich finde es einfach stark, wie gutgläubig und unreflektiert die Leute, die die militanten Tierschützer verteidigen, gegenüber diesen militanten Tierschützern selbst sind.


Richtig nice Memes.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Leech schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach stark, wie gutgläubig und unreflektiert die Leute, die die militanten Tierschützer verteidigen, gegenüber diesen militanten Tierschützern selbst sind.


 Und diese sitzen auch im Bundestag. #q

Nicht nur bei den Grünen, sondern auch bei SPD & der Linken, auch wenn sich Letztere bisher durchaus Anglerfreundlich gezeigt haben.
Man schaue sich mal das TShirt der 'Tierschutz'politischen Sprecherin an, welches sie bewusst in diesem Postin VOR der Debatte um den Hocker/FDP-Antrag ins Netz gestellt hat.
https://www.facebook.com/amira.diel...185586760485/1755268041218904/?type=3&theater
Ich werde mich mal mit Jan Korte dazu austauschen...


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Ob man undifferenzierte Propaganda mit undifferenzierter Propaganda bekämpfen muss?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und diese sitzen auch im Bundestag. #q
> 
> Nicht nur bei den Grünen, sondern auch bei SPD & der Linken, auch wenn sich Letztere bisher durchaus Anglerfreundlich gezeigt haben.
> Man schaue sich mal das TShirt der 'Tierschutz'politischen Sprecherin an, welches sie bewusst in diesem Postin VOR der Debatte um den Hocker/FDP-Antrag ins Netz gestellt hat.
> ...




Da kannst du mal sehen wie "helle" die ist!
Selbst das Karnickelstreicheln, was sie auf dem Bild macht, will P€TA doch verbieten !


#q


----------



## Leech (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ob man undifferenzierte Propaganda mit undifferenzierter Propaganda bekämpfen muss?



Im Zweifel? Ja. Leider ist das doch so, beweist die Politik doch jeden Tag. Billige Rhetorik kontern durch billige Rhetorik.
Leider, aber ggf notwendig. Dadurch das Peta selbst die eigene Rhetorik halt so oft wiederholt, glauben viele dem Mantra halt einfach blind.


----------



## Ørret (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Genau richtig, so was brauchen wir! Auf die Art und Weise bringt man die Leute dazu sich näher mit der Thematik zu befassen und der ein oder andere ließt dann auch mal petakritische Artikel und denkt dann vllt anders über diese abstrusen Tierrechtsideen.....

Hat unser BV eigentlich schon YouTube für Lobbyarbeit entdeckt????
Ach so ich vergaß, Lobbyarbeit können die ja eh nicht....


----------



## Ganerc (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und diese sitzen auch im Bundestag. #q
> 
> Nicht nur bei den Grünen, sondern auch bei SPD & der Linken, auch wenn sich Letztere bisher durchaus Anglerfreundlich gezeigt haben.
> Man schaue sich mal das TShirt der 'Tierschutz'politischen Sprecherin an, welches sie bewusst in diesem Postin VOR der Debatte um den Hocker/FDP-Antrag ins Netz gestellt hat.
> ...




Ein Interessantes Foto! 
   Das Kaninchen (Haustier) wird festgehalten für Politische Propaganda  von einer Person mit P€ta  T-Shirt!  Wo doch P€ta  Haustierhaltung   generell abschaffen will. Meine Frage an die P€ta Ideologie kundigen:   ist das schon Tier Freiheitsberaubung?  
  Der Hammer ist ja das Leute mit Haustieren P€ta noch verteidigen.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Ganerc schrieb:


> Ein Interessantes Foto!
> Das Kaninchen (Haustier) wird festgehalten für Politische Propaganda  von einer Person mit P€ta  T-Shirt!  Wo doch P€ta  Haustierhaltung   generell abschaffen will. Meine Frage an die P€ta Ideologie kundigen:   ist das schon Tier Freiheitsberaubung?
> Der Hammer ist ja das Leute mit Haustieren P€ta noch verteidigen.  |kopfkrat



Damit ist Peta höchst flexibel, Hauptsache es dient der Sache, nämlich Spenden zu generieren und nebenher den Leuten noch ein bisschen das Hirn zu waschen!
So kann man derzeit eine abgehalfterte Schauspielerin (Christine Neubauer) auf deren Startseite bewundern, die sich der Hunderettung verschrieben hat.
Es wird dort stolz mit dem vorm Tierheim bewahrten Hundchen posiert. 
Wenn es für den guten Zweck ist, dann ist Tierhaltung plötzlich wieder in Ordnung?
(Für alle Voyeure, dass übliche Nackig-Foto ist wohl nicht mehr drin, bei der Besetzung?)  
https://www.peta.de/christine-neubauer

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Leech schrieb:


> Im Zweifel? Ja. Leider ist das doch so, beweist die Politik doch jeden Tag. Billige Rhetorik kontern durch billige Rhetorik.
> Leider, aber ggf notwendig. Dadurch das Peta selbst die eigene Rhetorik halt so oft wiederholt, glauben viele dem Mantra halt einfach blind.



Und einfach immer tiefer bücken, das Niveau findet man sicher noch im Keller und wenn das nicht reicht, kann man ja noch einen Brunnen bohren, um es zu finden. Solange alle es machen, ist es ja legitim. 

Wenn man gegen Spinner wie die PETA vorgehen möchte, dann bitte nicht auf ihrer Ebene. Das macht es einfach nur noch schlimmer statt besser.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ob man undifferenzierte Propaganda mit undifferenzierter Propaganda bekämpfen muss?



Wo genau verortest du denn hier undifferenzierte Propaganda, erklär doch mal!?


----------



## torstenhtr (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Hat eigentlich nix mit Angelpolitik zu tun ..

Was für ein peinlich schlecht gemachtes Video vom Deutschen Jagdverband .. Ich dachte zuerst es wäre eine Satire.
Wen will man denn damit überzeugen, Erstklässler?

Hier im Vergleich dazu ein Propaganda-Video der Peta:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxrmosy1jCY

Welches ist wohl professioneller?


----------



## Colophonius (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wo genau verortest du denn hier undifferenzierte Propaganda, erklär doch mal!?



Wenn du willst. Gerne.

Beginnen wir mit dem Video. 

Timestamp: 0:04

Bello der Rettungshund. Ein fröhlich dargestellter Hund, ein fröhlicher Helfer, ein Kind, von einer Lawine verschüttet. Ebenfalls lachend, die Mütze noch auf dem Kopf tragend. Kinderlachen unterstreicht die wunderbare Botschaft der Sprecherin.
Gekleidet in ein fröhliches Rot, freundliches Hellblau.

Dass diese Situation nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Realität der Rettung eines Lawinenopfers zu tun hat, muss ich hoffentlich nicht weiter erörtern, oder? Erinnert mich ein wenig an den krawattentragenden Angler der PETA.

Timestamp: 0:11

Doch die heile Glückswelt wird jäh gestört. Dunkel gekleidete Gestalten (dunkles Rot, Schwarz, Fleckentarn, Kaputzen, schweres Schuhwerk). Dazu ein starker Kontrast zum braven Lockenkopf und der Familienonkel-Frisur der beiden Protagonisten der Lawinenrettung.  Gegelte Haare, Kinnbart, Piercings. Ein netter Gruß gerade an den konservativen Teil der Zuschauerschaft. Hier sind echte Unruhestifter am Werk!

Während im Hintergrund die freundliche Frauenstimme die eigenen Positionen erklärt, wird die Darstellung der Tierrechtler auf böses, unverständliches Gezeter reduziert. 


Wenn du willst, mache ich auch noch für die weiteren Szenen weiter, aber ich glaube, das schaffst du selbst.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

wenn das P- Niveau wäre, hätte man da ne Amazone im Lendenschurz hingelegt mit Pfeil und Bogen ( schade eigentlich:q)
 Du mußt mit solchen Beiträgen erst mal _ Anschauen_ anregen und dann Text-
 Du willst die Zielgruppe von P erreichen, nicht P.
 und die liest keine Dr. Arbeit #h
 sondern kurz, knackig -das passt zu mir um meinem Star nahe zu sein.
 Oder warum denkst Du läßt P da  da immer wieder irgendwelche Promis hocken?
 Als Identifikationsfiguren, da geht's nicht um Inhalte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Die Zielgruppe dieses Videos sind ja nicht Erwachsene und für Vorschulkinder ist es doch ganz gut gemacht! #6


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

@colophonius
Danke für die Aufbereitung!
Danach erfüllt das Video seine Aufgaben- und Zielvorstellung aber wohl perfekt! Und Du meinst, das bemerkt jemand und kann der über die menschlichen Sinne/Instinkte vermittelten Botschaft mit seiner Verstandesreife entfliehen?


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Frage richtig verstehe. 
Dass das Video seinen Zweck erfüllt, bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Es ist eben ein Propaganda-Video auf PETA-Niveau. Stell dir die folgende Szene mit der Oma einfach mal andersrum vor. Nur kommt statt des Unruhestifters ein Jäger (natürlich in Tracht!), der die Katze erschießt. Dazu die Stimme, die erklärt, dass Jäger den Abschuss streunender Hauskatzen fordern und Oma Getrude abends vergeblich auf ihren so geliebten Kater wartet.


Wer kritisch und aufmerksam das Video schaut und sich damit auseinandersetzt, erkennt schnell die Intention des Videos und wird sich klar darüber sein, dass das eine einseitige, verkürzte Darstellung der Wahrheit ist, die mehr Facetten hat. 

Aber zeig' das Video mal einem jüngeren Kind oder jemand, der ohnehin voreingenommen an die Sache herangeht und dem die Fähigkeiten oder die Lust zur kritischen Reflexion fehlen. Dann entfaltet das Video seine ganze Wirkung.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Das Video kann als Einstieg dienen, sich näher mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen. Da darf man ruhig mal etwas auf die K.... hauen. Für eine umfassende Aufarbeitung mit allen Pros und Contras ist das doch nicht gemacht. Da gibt's im Netz genug Infos und auch auf den Seiten des DJV. So ein Clip kann nur ein Teil der Aufklärungsarbeit sein. Und letztlich dient es natürlich auch dazu, ein Signal an die eigenen Mitglieder zu senden: Seht her, wir tun was und lassen Euch nicht im Regen stehen. Ich jedenfalls fühle mich gut vertreten.


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das Video kann als Einstieg dienen, sich näher mit der Thematik auseinander zu setzen. Da darf man ruhig mal etwas auf die K.... hauen. Für eine umfassende Aufarbeitung mit allen Pros und Contras ist das doch nicht gemacht. Da gibt's im Netz genug Infos und auch auf den Seiten des DJV. So ein Clip kann nur ein Teil der Aufklärungsarbeit sein. Und letztlich dient es natürlich auch dazu, ein Signal an die eigenen Mitglieder zu senden: Seht her, wir tun was und lassen Euch nicht im Regen stehen. Ich jedenfalls fühle mich gut vertreten.



Dann hoffe ich, dass diese Zufriedenheit auch noch bei der nächsten PETA-Hetzkampagne besteht. Ist ja nur ein Einstieg, da darf man ja mal auf die K..... hauen.


----------



## smithie (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Meinst Du, die nächste Hetzkampagne ist abhängig davon, was ein DJV o.ä. an Videos/Aktionen macht? 



Glaube nicht.


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



smithie schrieb:


> Meinst Du, die nächste Hetzkampagne ist abhängig davon, was ein DJV o.ä. an Videos/Aktionen macht?
> 
> 
> 
> Glaube nicht.



Nein. Aber egal, ob nun der DJV oder die PETA auf die sprichwörtliche K.... haut, am Ende macht man sich nur die Finger richtig schmutzig. Das Vorgehen mit so einem Video im höchsten Maße unseriös und befremdlich.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Sehe ich anders - die Fakten stimmen ja nachprüfbar. Ob man so allerdings Unentschlossene gewinnt, weiß ich nicht. Habe es mal ein paar Leuten gezeigt, die nichts mit Jagd oder Angeln zu tun haben und die glauben's nicht so richtig. Nach dem Motto: "Ist ja klar, dass die Jäger das so sagen. Und Tierschutz (!) ist ja auch wichtig." Mein Eindruck: Evtl. hätte man deutlicher sagen sollen, dass TierSCHUTZ sehr wohl wichtig ist. Der Unterschied zu TierRECHTEN scheint nicht klar zu werden.


----------



## smithie (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nein. Aber egal, ob nun der DJV oder die PETA auf die sprichwörtliche K.... haut, am Ende macht man sich nur die Finger richtig schmutzig. Das Vorgehen mit so einem Video im höchsten Maße unseriös und befremdlich.


 Also mal abgesehen von dem Video und wie man da was umgesetzt hat, sind wir doch beim Thema "Tierrechtler" schon weit über den Status "seriös" hinaus.


Was wäre die Alternative?


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



smithie schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen von dem Video und wie man da was umgesetzt hat, sind wir doch beim Thema "Tierrechtler" schon weit über den Status "seriös" hinaus.
> 
> 
> Was wäre die Alternative?




Sachliche Aufklärung. Eine differenzierte Darstellung der Forderungen, eine klare Abgrenzung von Tierschutz und Tierrecht. Aber sowas bekommt man nicht in einem kurzen Video hin.


----------



## smithie (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*

Davon abgesehen, wird sich das niemand anschauen.


----------



## torstenhtr (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Video: Die dunkle Seite der Tierrechte*



> So ein Clip kann nur ein Teil der Aufklärungsarbeit sein. Und  letztlich dient es natürlich auch dazu, ein Signal an die eigenen  Mitglieder zu senden: Seht her, wir tun was und lassen Euch nicht im  Regen stehen. Ich jedenfalls fühle mich gut vertreten.


Das wird wohl der Hauptzweck sein, die Funktionäre klopfen sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern und das Vereinsmitglied wird ruhig gestellt.

Ich finde das Video handwerklich sehr schlecht gemacht, kein richtiges Konzept. Aneinanderreihung von Zielen der vor sich hinbrabbelnden Tierrechtler-Vollpfosten. Nicht mal der DJV im Abspann erwähnt oder wer für das Video dafür verantwortlich ist.

Nochmal zum Vergleich Peta:
"Einfach. Bewusst. Leben."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxrmosy1jCY
oder
 "Auf dem Bauernhof / PETA"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxnIfMRxhJs

Ist sicherlich Propaganda, aber hier habe ich den Eindruck, dass dahinter ein professionelles Konzept steht.


----------

